# Anybody know - anybody have this on their GTO?



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

Is this a pretty good package for a high performance street application? I'm still wanting to build HP the old fashion way and keep it all motor.

http://www.pfyv.com/Cylinder-Head-C...S1-LS2-LS6-SLP-Performance-Parts-pr-1262.html

I'd probably add a FAST intake and a new throttle body.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

any SLP performance pack is a ginormous waste of money. On average you can save more than $1000 and get better products if you do some actual research. 

For example, those are good claimed numbers, but you can get the same numbers with closer to $2000. also you have to worry about tuning and supporting mods, such as new rockers, pushrods, fuel system changes, etc. A head/cam swap that adds that much power is far from a plug and play kit.


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

I agree with the statement above that you can probably find cheaper but, just as effective for less. It's also funny how if you actually go to the SLP website they offer the same package for only $2,869.


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

I agree, waste of money.


----------



## GTO1_OHIO (Oct 10, 2005)

Since you have a 05 you would need the AFR 225...but allot of Forums say the LS2 heads don't really need to be upgraded just ported because they already flow very well. That package can probably be done cheaper. 

The 05 already has a 90mm TB so you don't need a new one...just have it ported.

I have a 04 but My Head/Cam custom package is cheaper and probably better then the SLP. Call Ed at FlowTech Induction and get him to put a h/c package together with a custom cam specifically designed for whatever you want. I wanted drivability and stealth as well as maximum hp. Ed also takes into account your entire setup Heads/LTs/catback/maifold/TB/CAI when coming up with a custom cam spec. An off the shelf cam will leave hp on the table.

...will post dyno results in about 3 weeks.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

If you want your throttlebody ported here's a link
you can choose what kind of port you want to run
http://www.s2performance.net/


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

707GTOLS2 said:


> If you want your throttlebody ported here's a link
> you can choose what kind of port you want to run
> http://www.s2performance.net/


Bookmarked and *thanks*


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

GTO1_OHIO said:


> Since you have a 05 you would need the AFR 225...but allot of Forums say the LS2 heads don't really need to be upgraded just ported because they already flow very well. That package can probably be done cheaper.
> 
> The 05 already has a 90mm TB so you don't need a new one...just have it ported.
> 
> ...



Thanks, I didn't know that Ed did head/cam packages...I thought he just did cams. I've sent him an e-mail a few weeks ago for a cam, but put that on hold for a while (I helped pay for the repair bills on the "BadBoy" Kenne Bell Mustang). I've decided to do more mods than I thought I would, so when I decide to go w/ new heads and cam, I'll get back in touch with him. Glad to know about the SLP not being the best choice.


"I wanted drivability and stealth as well as maximum hp"

That's pretty much the same goals that I'm looking for too...maybe spank C6s if I can.


----------

